# Had FET this today - but blast still collapsed after thaw - advice please



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

I have been a wreck waiting for them to thaw my blast this morning. They thawed it about 11am and said it had survived. They said they like to give them a couple of hours to re expand - but when I had my transfer at around 1.30pm, it was still collapsed. The embryologist said it could have expanded and collapsed again (they do this a few times apparently - but no one had seen my blast in expanded state), but now I am worried it wasn't viable  and feel as thought I have a dead embie in me already. Is it common for them to take longer than a couple of hours to plump back up? Has anyone any experience of this? The embryologist was very vague - and I'm so disappointed I feel like this already. I thought I'd be on cloud 9 for getting PUPO this afternoon. Also - if a blast hasn't expanded, how do they know it is still alive? Thanks for reading and I hope someone can give me some light at the end of the tunnel


----------



## angels82 (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi Rachel2 I am just starting on my FET cycle but read your post and wanted to wish you all the luck in the world that you get your BFP. Sorry I cant help with your actual question but i'll keep my fingers crossed for u x


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

my embryologist told me with blasts its hard to tell if they have truly expanded as they have so many cells. my clinic go by the colour and overall shape of the embryo plus the lining of each cell.  your clinic look at blasts everyday and if it wasnt viable they wouldnt have transfered it. keep the faith hunny, ill be keeping my fingers crossed for your little blob

karen

ps in my last cycle one of mine collapsed and refilled and the other filled and was 'nice and juicy' as the embryologist put it. neither of them stuck so i dont think too much rides on it.  your embie is where it belongs and hopefully is making a nice new home for itself as we speak


----------

